# Another solution to the Uber Strike



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay so whether this strike works or not there will still be drivers driving during the strike either due to thinking they will make more money since some drivers are on strike or they have no knowledge of the strike. I have sort of solution that may be entertaining to consider.

So we all know that there are many drivers who cant afford to not work during a strike or who wont quit driving because they need the income. Ive come up with a solution to possibly negate that problem while sending a message to Uber for them to treat us drivers more appropriately. 

My solution is to continue driving for Uber so everyone is happy and making money but with one condition. Do not provide good service, enough to not get you deactivated such as being a little rude. When you get the email sent from Uber advising you that there have been a complaint, respond with something like

"Please increase our fare and add a tip option , I will only provide a service at a level that im being paid for. Excellent service does not come cheap"

Now, you may be thinking "Well they will deactivate you if you keep being unprofessional to the pax". Well, dont think that just yet! I have not finished explaining . The trick is to only do this until you reveived an email from Uber, all you need is one email from them, you then respond with a message like the one above, then you can continue providing good service so you dont get deacyivated. You see where im going here? If all drivers did this, then Uber will receive thousands of complaints from pax and thousands replies from drivers telling them the reason for the bad service is because of us being treated poorly. This in turn will make them think twice before screwing us and will hopefully change some of their policies to better accomodate us. 

It just takes one complaint and one driver reply from everyone to send a message. If Uber receieved thousands of complaints from the pax stating how bad the service was and thousands of replies from drivers stating why the service they provided was bad than Uber will change for the better to protect their image and keep their customers and make us drivers provide a better service.

Tell me what you guys think of this solution. Positive or negative feedback is wanted. Remeber before you do post a negative feedback that you only need to get ONE small complaint for being rude or providing a bad service, after, you can continue being a good driver. As a matter of fact, you dont even need to intentionally provide bad service, because you will get a complaint eventually for something stupid even if yourr providing your best. Once that uber email fomes in, tell them the reason for that complaint and checkmate.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

I believe my solution will force Uber to want to protect their image and them making us providr a better service. From a business standpoint, they will do anything to keep their large customer base so to prevent their customers from switching to Lyft , they will make us provide better service but to make us provide a better service, our demands need to be met or else their investors will get worried.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Stop Spamming others threads. For starters.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Stop Spamming others threads. For starters.


I just reposted this on 4 other threads. If you dont like it then its very easy to ignore. My solution works for everyonr and everyone gets to keep driving and make money. Like i said. Feel free to ignore


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Stop Spamming others threads. For starters.


Im just trying to help us drivers out with a possibly great solution.


----------



## Kojaxe (Sep 23, 2015)

ummm just tell the paxs that UBER are screwing their drivers. Until they sort this out. No to free aux, free mints and free water. 

so its like:

Pax to Uber: Hey your drivers won't give me free water b/c your service are shitty!
Uber: Thanks for reaching out to us for help with your recent Uber issue. Feedback from your support interaction is important to help us improve your experience in the future.

LOL!


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

Haven't you heard, the strike has been cancelled due to lack of interest. Let's bagel!!


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Kojaxe said:


> ummm just tell the paxs that UBER are screwing their drivers. Until they sort this out. No to free aux, free mints and free water.


Anything that will cause the pax to complain to uber. It just needs to be something small so you dont get deactivated. Once uber emails youc just reply and make uber think its because of how poorly we are treated. I gurantee they wont deactivate you for not providing and aux cable


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dumb idea. Forcing surge is all that counts. Strike til it surges!

Pax are not the enemy.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Dumb idea. Forcing surge is all that counts. Strike til it surges!
> 
> Pax are not the enemy.


The pax does not lose anything. You are just being a little rude. As i have said, you are paid for what youre worth. You dont have to provide bad service to nice pax, just provide ONE bad service to a douchbag pax then. Please dont call my solution DUMB due to something that isnt relevant to my solution (telling me the pax is not the enemy) . There are ways to counter it. Like i said in my post, you dont need to intentionally providr bad service because most drivers will get a complaint eventually for something stupid even if the driver is at his/her best.

Also you stated "STIKE TIL IT SURGES" but isnt that then opposite of what what the strike is suppose to do?


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

After the taxi strke last week in Chicago I really have my doubts about this. All they did was create new customers for Uber.
The strike won't work unless a critical mass of drivers strikes in each market. Judging by the number of new drivers in Chicago I'd say it is all but impossible that enough drivers know about the strike. 
The reality is that each market is different and has different needs due to variances in things like gas prices, insurance costs, and other things. Uber has shown they are far more likely to change market by market. 
What is the final list of demands? 
Who is formally presenting the demands to Uber? When? Where? If I am going to participate I think I deserve to know who is representing me and what their qualifications are. I understand if you don't want to publicly post this, then message me with that info. I'm not some Uber spy.
Many of my pax are regulars who can cantact me and request a ride when I then log on at their location. Will other drivers punish me for doing this during the strike? 
I strongly support this strike in spirit, but with the way it looks like it is going to be implimented I am very hesistant to support it with action.
Personally I have been doing my own 'The money ain't worth it strike' during recent Cubs games where the money I'd make from Uber is not worth it to miss the game.
Good Luck!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

For the billionth time, Uber does not give a **** about drivers. If they did they wouldn't be charging as little as 75 cents per mile or telling it's customers not to tip.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Okay so whether this strike works or not there will still be drivers driving during the strike either due to thinking they will make more money since some drivers are on strike or they have no knowledge of the strike. I have sort of solution that may be entertaining to consider.
> 
> So we all know that there are many drivers who cant afford to not work during a strike or who wont quit driving because they need the income. Ive come up with a solution to possibly negate that problem while sending a message to Uber for them to treat us drivers more appropriately.
> 
> ...


that's a really dumb idea, with all due respect. those that want to drive because they need the money are starting to realize that uber is giving them no choice but to strike. uber has taken away the cancellation fee in some markets, they have increased the safe rides fee, and have taken a 25% commission from new drivers. if uber hasn't hit your market don't worry they will. as for drivers that don't know, they will as the date transpires, and some will find out during the strike. we will get media coverage. we have drivers in sf that are striking uber hq. you must not be aware of that. go to "uber freedom" fb page watch the video. also, this weekend is not the end. this is the beginning until uber meets our demands. we must have a voice. and we must hit uber hard! uber off!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> After the taxi strke last week in Chicago I really have my doubts about this. All they did was create new customers for Uber.
> The strike won't work unless a critical mass of drivers strikes in each market. Judging by the number of new drivers in Chicago I'd say it is all but impossible that enough drivers know about the strike.
> The reality is that each market is different and has different needs due to variances in things like gas prices, insurance costs, and other things. Uber has shown they are far more likely to change market by market.
> What is the final list of demands?
> ...


first of all this is not a taxi strike. taxi strikes cannot impact uber the way uber drivers can. without drivers there is no uber. anyway, let me ask you a question: what's the furthest you had to go for a pick up?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

jrboy said:


> that's a really dumb idea, with all due respect. those that want to drive because they need the money are starting to realize that uber is giving them no choice but to strike. uber has taken away the cancellation fee in some markets, they have increased the safe rides fee, and have taken a 25% commission from new drivers. if uber hasn't hit your market don't worry they will. as for drivers that don't know, they will as the date transpires, and some will find out during the strike. we will get media coverage. we have drivers in sf that are striking uber hq. you must not be aware of that. go to "uber freedom" fb page watch the video. also, this weekend is not the end. this is the beginning until uber meets our demands. we must have a voice. and we must hit uber hard! uber off!


How is my idea not viable? There already have been strikes before with Uber but nothings change. What if the strike doesnt work? The only people thag are at a loss is the drivers on strike, wasting their time and losing money in the process while the drivers who are not on strike make money and possibly hit surges due to the strike. The drivers on strike also have a possiblity of gettinf deactivated.

My idea cancels that out but also all drivers can keep their jobs and make money while sending a message to Uber. If my idea doest work than it doesnt work. There are no drawbacka from people losinf money or getting deactivated. My idea is just to trick uber into thinking a trend is happening with most drivers who will not provide good service until they are treated fairly but really, that is not the case.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> For the billionth time, Uber does not give a **** about drivers. If they did they wouldn't be charging as little as 75 cents per mile or telling it's customers not to tip.


Thats where my solution comes in. Since they dont care about their drivers than we trick uber into thinking we dont care about their pax. We are forcinf Uber to do anything to keep their customers which would force them to protect their image. If mass complaints are sent from pax saying how the service was bad than Uber will be scared that they will lose their customer base. The keyword here is TRICK because really, each driver only has to so it once.

No drawbacks, no one loses money and everyone keeps their jobs. It doesnt hurt to try. Theres nothing to lose and it takes very little effort.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> How is my idea not viable? There already have been strikes before with Uber but nothings change. What if the strike doesnt work? The only people thag are at a loss is the drivers on strike, wasting their time and losing money in the process while the drivers who are not on strike make money and possibly hit surges due to the strike. The drivers on strike also have a possiblity of gettinf deactivated.
> 
> My idea cancels that out but also all drivers can keep their jobs and make money while sending a message to Uber. If my idea doest work than it doesnt work. There are no drawbacka from people losinf money or getting deactivated. My idea is just to trick uber into thinking a trend is happening with most drivers who will not provide good service until they are treated fairly but really, that is not the case.


if you drive for uber full time you are already losing money. you can't think small. you might make more in 2 days, but why not make more for all days? as for past strikes...there has never been a strike this big before. this is a nation wide strike. drivers are tired of uber's bullying. what happened in dallas shows us that if we unite and stand up to uber we can win just like uber black in dallas. as for if it doesn't work... well this strike is not the end. full time drivers are ready to strike every monday. and we will definitely affect uber. if it does surges high like you said, then we know we can join together to create surge and then drive. thats always an option for future strikes. then go offline when it goes away and repeat. we are the drivers we have the power to make uber treat as "partners".


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> first of all this is not a taxi strike. taxi strikes cannot impact uber the way uber drivers can. without drivers there is no uber. anyway, let me ask you a question: what's the furthest you had to go for a pick up?


20 min yesterday morning, before that 15 min, most are less than 5 minutes. I was glad for the 20 minutes. Picked up a rider a mile from home to start the day 6 am Sunday. Drove almost out of Ubers Chicago service area to a bunch of cornfields. Got 20 minute ping taking me back into a populated area. I preferred it to deadhead time/miles.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

as for getting deactivated. we can go offline when we want right? see this is why we must unite and strike. uber don't play. they will threaten you with deactivation. just change your pattern. go offline a few days if you can afford to. the srf increase or no cancellation fee, or 25% commission has discouraged you from driving, that's all you have to say. uber doesn't know if you went on vacation or if your baby got sick.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> 20 min yesterday morning, before that 15 min, most are less than 5 minutes. I was glad for the 20 minutes. Picked up a rider a mile from home to start the day 6 am Sunday. Drove almost out of Ubers Chicago service area to a bunch of cornfields. Got 20 minute ping taking me back into a populated area. I preferred it to deadhead time/miles.


the reason i asked that question is because this is how you know that we can have an impact without having all drivers on board for the strike. i often get 15 minute pings too (sometimes more). i always cancel. that means that the next driver has to drive further let's say 18 minutes. now let's say that one driver is on strike, this means that a driver further away has to pick up 21 minutes away. one more diver on strike can make the pick up 25 minutes away..... 
see, we don't need all drivers. uber is supposed to be fast and reliable. people need to get to work. people want to get home. uber will lose if pax has to download lyft app.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> the reason i asked that question is because this is how you know that we can have an impact without having all drivers on board for the strike. i often get 15 minute pings too (sometimes more). i always cancel. that means that the next driver has to drive further let's say 18 minutes. now let's say that one driver is on strike, this means that a driver further away has to pick up 21 minutes away. one more diver on strike can make the pick up 25 minutes away.....
> see, we don't need all drivers. uber is supposed to be fast and reliable. people need to get to work. people want to get home. uber will lose if pax has to download lyft app.


I understand. However when I check the rider app in Chicagoland pickup times never exceed 20 minutes, instead it states 'no uberX available'. I am lucky in that I live in a hotspot and spend my deadtime at home. Many of my pickups take me longer to walk to my car that to drive.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

I like the idea of trying to unite to get better pay / working conditions etc... I grew up in / near Detroit so I understand all about organizing and strikes, work stoppages / slowdowns etc...I find union history interesting as well

One major problem with the strike / work slow down that I can see is that (unlike working at an auto plant with very easy to see entrances / exits) it would be hard to know who the scabs are (union lingo for people who knowingly go across the gate to work at the plant despite a strike being in progress)....I mean an Uber vehicle can be most anyhere AND it is so easy to get into Ubering the supply of potential drivers is almost endless...PLUS many people would NOT know a strike was in progress (heck I just stumbled on this forum myself and I really don't watch the news that much...Actually I am probably one of the few people who only recently learned / heard of Uber so it is entirely possible). 

Now, and here is my legal disclaimer...I do NOT condone violence threats etc and this is merely put out for discussion purposes....as to a potential way to effect a strike / work slow down...again just for discussion purposes since this could be back tracked to me by "the man" and I don't condone violence or threats especially if a person does NOT know about the strike in progress (knowing is different than not knowing but legally 

The situation of scab drivers could in theory be handled by making it known that a strike is in progress (again the issue of how to let all old and new drivers know about the strike?) and that NO driver should be picking up rides OR ELSE (you can insert your own solution here...Maybe a stern "talk" etc.. certainly NOT a beating or murder etc....although that would probably make the news for sure (like the craigslist killer case people became very wary of meeting strangers off CL but that also faded fairly quickly ).

Participating strike drivers would pose (or more smartly have a surrogate using a burner phone pose) as a rider and scabs could in theory be found that way BUT again....how would you know if they knew about a strike?....so that method would be really hard not to mention time consuming....plus the ease of entry also comes into play so there would be lots of new drivers potentially daily...heck hourly...every minute...well you get the idea.

The best way so far as I can think of how to accomplish better fees and conditions for drivers is to have a strong competitor for Uber (In my readings I guess the number 2 slot would be Lyft? but truthfully I don't think they are anywheres as large or strong as uber)....Have driver representation make a deal with Lyft for better fees conditions (but again this scenario presupposes Uber drivers are a semi finite supply (which in reality for practical purposes they are not since entry into ubering is relatively easy and it would be hard to coordinate / reach out to many drivers) and if real competition ensues the driver would benefit....BUT again there is still the issue of ease of driver entry so the supply would still be possibly large enough to probably hold fees down etc..

On a less global / less noble way to better driver pay....there IS a way an INDIVIDUAL driver can make more than his / her "normal" fair share. 

A driver would need to be able to get jobs dispatched to him or her DESPITE another driver being possibly physically closer to the potential rider (Programming / hacking to do that)...either that or the other drivers would have to be dispersed to other locations away from the actual rider (I have read in this forum about drivers posing as riders and sending other drivers on wild rider chases while the driver "dispatching" the competition collects the real riders nearby....

So what do you all think about that?

Andy


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Andy makes some good points as to the flaws of this strike. Under normal situations drivers would be part of a union or trade organization. For a strike to happen a majority of members would have to vote in favor. In our situation only a small percentage of drivers are even aware of the strike. It remains to be seen if even a majority of those aware of it support this strike in its current form. Has anyone done research as to what percentage of drivers would need to come off the road in order to make a difference. In my area a 20% reduction in drivers would only mean less down time for working drivers and customers would hardly notice the increased pickup times. 
As for taking action against drivers who do work-that is the kind of thing that limits support for the strike.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> After the taxi strke last week in Chicago I really have my doubts about this. All they did was create new customers for Uber.
> The strike won't work unless a critical mass of drivers strikes in each market. Judging by the number of new drivers in Chicago I'd say it is all but impossible that enough drivers know about the strike.
> The reality is that each market is different and has different needs due to variances in things like gas prices, insurance costs, and other things. Uber has shown they are far more likely to change market by market.
> What is the final list of demands?
> ...


Your "Who is formally presenting the demands to Uber? When? Where? If I am going to participate I think I deserve to know who is representing me and what their qualifications are". Is the samequestion that I have. Also I was thinking over the weekend. If I hadn't come across this forum I would have never known about a strike. I'm sure there are tons of drivers who don't know its even going on. You can't blame them for driving.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

jrboy said:


> the reason i asked that question is because this is how you know that we can have an impact without having all drivers on board for the strike. i often get 15 minute pings too (sometimes more). i always cancel. that means that the next driver has to drive further let's say 18 minutes. now let's say that one driver is on strike, this means that a driver further away has to pick up 21 minutes away. one more diver on strike can make the pick up 25 minutes away.....
> see, we don't need all drivers. uber is supposed to be fast and reliable. people need to get to work. people want to get home. uber will lose if pax has to download lyft app.


Youre betting on too much to happen. First you are betting that there will not be any drivers located near the pax, then you are betting that the Pax will get mad and swtich and download Lyft and use lyft forever. You then want the pax to just quit uber just becauase it takes to long. This scenario occurs all the time, alot of pax always had to wait 20 mins plus in some area.

Though not impossible, it is very difficult to achieve. Secondly, if this strike does not work than people who are on strike lose money so youre also betting your money and time. My idea is almost effortless and it doesnt hurt to try. If my idea doesnt work than it doesnt work, no harm done.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This isn't brain surgery. A strike is to get the attention by creating a negative result for Uber. SURGE. That's it. The is a test of the effectiveness if a nationwide strike. To feel out exactly how much power we have.

If 10% of drivers strike will that drive the PR black eye surge we are looking for.

Remember , we want better rates across the board. We DONT like the super discount/ surge model.

That puts us on the PAX side.

If you can't app off entirely, strike til it surges.

Do not eat your own. No fake rides.
Do not treat the customers badly. We need them on our side.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> How is my idea not viable? There already have been strikes before with Uber but nothings change. What if the strike doesnt work? The only people thag are at a loss is the drivers on strike, wasting their time and losing money in the process while the drivers who are not on strike make money and possibly hit surges due to the strike. The drivers on strike also have a possiblity of gettinf deactivated.
> 
> My idea cancels that out but also all drivers can keep their jobs and make money while sending a message to Uber. If my idea doest work than it doesnt work. There are no drawbacka from people losinf money or getting deactivated. My idea is just to trick uber into thinking a trend is happening with most drivers who will not provide good service until they are treated fairly but really, that is not the case.


Because your emails are being read by csr contractors, who don't give two shits about your existence!
They delete them and move on as if nothing happened.

And being rude to people as alternative is just ****ing childish!!

Might as well start stabing people
Not enough to kill them, but enough they would bleed a little.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Because your emails are being read by csr contractors, who don't give two shits about your existence!
> They delete them and move on as if nothing happened.
> 
> And being rude to people as alternative is just ****ing childish!!
> ...


Have you not read my full post? I specifically stated that you DONT have to be rude intentionally because eventually , you will receive a complaint even if youre at your best because some pax love to complain about anything. Once, they complaint , you hit them with your reasoning. Is that too hard to understand for you?

And explain to me how do you know if mass email comes for the same reason than uber will choose to ignore it? Were you an Uber CSR ? No? Then dont go assuming shit. I hate people who assume shit and talk shit without having their facts straight or reading the full post before replying with some non sense. So youre one of those people huh? Go Figure.[/QUOTE]


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Have you not read my full post? I specifically stated that you DONT have to be rude intentionally because eventually , you will receive a complaint even if youre at your best because some pax love to complain about anything. Once, they complaint , you hit them with your reasoning. Is that too hard to understand for you?
> 
> And explain to me how do you know if mass email comes for the same reason than uber will choose to ignore it? Were you an Uber CSR ? No? Then dont go assuming shit. I hate people who assume shit and talk shit without having their facts straight or reading the full post before replying with some non sense. So youre one of those people huh? Go Figure.


So there's two problems with your plan. First, the CSR who reads your complaint will not give a single **** about it, it'll be some person overseas who will send back the generic "Thanks for your feedback." email response. If they're feeling ambitious, you'll get a huge email full of Uberspeak about how lower rates are good. Second, one attitude complaint is nothing. Unless there's a LOT of those complaints, we assume you were either just having a bad day (who doesn't?) or the rider is being an oversensitive asshole. All attitude complaints are noted whether it's bullshit or not.

What your plan doesn't account for is that there's a certain amount of contempt towards riders, it's just hidden really well. A good majority of them are entitled jerks who complain about stupid shit and make completely unreasonable demands. Most CSRs prefer working with drivers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Youre betting on too much to happen. First you are betting that there will not be any drivers located near the pax, then you are betting that the Pax will get mad and swtich and download Lyft and use lyft forever. You then want the pax to just quit uber just becauase it takes to long. This scenario occurs all the time, alot of pax always had to wait 20 mins plus in some area.
> 
> Though not impossible, it is very difficult to achieve. Secondly, if this strike does not work than people who are on strike lose money so youre also betting your money and time. My idea is almost effortless and it doesnt hurt to try. If my idea doesnt work than it doesnt work, no harm done.


that's my point, if pax already has to wait long they will now have to wait longer because there are not enough drivers. i also have seen when it says, "no uber x available". and we weren't even on strike. this means that we don't need all drivers to participate. pax need to get to work and they are trusting in uber to get them there in a timely manner. the uber model has now become unreliable due to the strike. plus the surge will be high because there will not be enough drivers. we are not betting for too much too happen.... we will make it happen! do not be mistaken, uber doesn't drive uber; we drive uber.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Have you not read my full post? I specifically stated that you DONT have to be rude intentionally because eventually , you will receive a complaint even if youre at your best because some pax love to complain about anything. Once, they complaint , you hit them with your reasoning. Is that too hard to understand for you?
> 
> And explain to me how do you know if mass email comes for the same reason than uber will choose to ignore it? Were you an Uber CSR ? No? Then dont go assuming shit. I hate people who assume shit and talk shit without having their facts straight or reading the full post before replying with some non sense. So youre one of those people huh? Go Figure.


[/QUOTE]

You the one that's assuming that part time CSR will give two shits and use magic dust to change the course of history.

Rude is rude, no matter how you slice it or why you do it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This isn't brain surgery. A strike is to get the attention by creating a negative result for Uber. SURGE. That's it. The is a test of the effectiveness if a nationwide strike. To feel out exactly how much power we have.
> 
> If 10% of drivers strike will that drive the PR black eye surge we are looking for.
> 
> ...


The thing is if this strike is successful in even a few markets AND gets some real media coverage that will prompt the drivers who didn't know or didn't strike to be likely to join one the next time.

Bear in mind one of the reasons many of us got on board this in the first place is the success of the Dallas Black drivers' strike. Our BIGGEST problem is getting the word out to all drivers. If there is even a little impact from this strike it will make later strikes much more effective.

Basically we need some impact and we need media coverage.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

...A couple other things about unions is this...

Unions do offer strike pay to help minimize the financial effect of a strike on its members (unions amass strike fund money via union membership dues, fundraisers, and even negotiated contributions from the companies the union members are working for!

Unions do (did) work BUT are out power now largely due to right to work laws (no longer closed shop....legislation made and paid for by and large companies of course) and globalization (This could have been fought via tariffs / legislation but companies with deep pockets obviously pushed for that and politicians were too happy to accept the $$ in exchange for favorable laws) Now, even if there was a way to organize American workers.....all a big corp does is move manufacturing overseas)....(side note a project of mine for the past several years (part time basis) was to make an organization to rep 

Fortunately in the driving scenario (and for that matter most and service job that require a worker / person to be there physically) this would not apply to us as drivers (unless / until self driving vehicles come into play but hopefully that is still a ways off).

As a newbie to uber I am working on a few concepts / ideas that I will post when I think things through a bit and read more on this great forum. 

Another way to get higher pay is through the political process....(truthfully that may be a good way to go too but have to buy off the right people).

Andy


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Andy-Look up up the history of civil service unions. They are were unions got a bad name. Even FDR was against unions for government employees because they had the power to choose their boss at the ballot box. Civil service unions were legalized not by Congress or the Supreme Court, but by an executive order signed by JFK. 
There is a big difference between a trade union that ensures customers receive a high quality product and other unions that spend their time protecting their worst members. 
Do we want an union of Uber drivers that protects the low quality drivers they are willing to hire or do we want a union that provides pre-sceened high quality independent contractors to any company willing to pay rates our members are willing to work for?
GO CUBS!


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

This idea is so bad. Really, your gonna be a Richard to all your PAX? What if they are exceedingly nice and respectful? That would be the most uncomfortable thing for me to do (and most others, I'm sure).


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I like where your hearts is at but not sure where your head is at. It's like trying to give someone a black eye by punching yourself in the nuts.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

I have broached subject ( strike) with many pax and overwhelmingly are using words like "makes no sense" dumb and not going to affect any change! Seems to me the pax are right on point


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

You the one that's assuming that part time CSR will give two shits and use magic dust to change the course of history.

Rude is rude, no matter how you slice it or why you do it.[/QUOTE]
Yes, I did assume that with my idea but i also said "if it doesnt work than it doesnt work" , not much effort is involved in the process. The point is to try rather than not do shit


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

SkipBarber said:


> This idea is so bad. Really, your gonna be a Richard to all your PAX? What if they are exceedingly nice and respectful? That would be the most uncomfortable thing for me to do (and most others, I'm sure).


Another one who doesnt fully understand my post. I said you just need to do it once, also, you dont have to be rude because youre going to get a complaint anyways. Please understand the post before commenting


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I really think the best thing to do is target indiviidual events market by market. Pretty much avoid the the times and areas the texts tell you to work. We drop them off but then nobody is available to pick them up at less than 3x surge.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> So there's two problems with your plan. First, the CSR who reads your complaint will not give a single **** about it, it'll be some person overseas who will send back the generic "Thanks for your feedback." email response. If they're feeling ambitious, you'll get a huge email full of Uberspeak about how lower rates are good. Second, one attitude complaint is nothing. Unless there's a LOT of those complaints, we assume you were either just having a bad day (who doesn't?) or the rider is being an oversensitive asshole. All attitude complaints are noted whether it's bullshit or not.
> 
> What your plan doesn't account for is that there's a certain amount of contempt towards riders, it's just hidden really well. A good majority of them are entitled jerks who complain about stupid shit and make completely unreasonable demands. Most CSRs prefer working with drivers.


Like i said, if it doesnt work than it doesnt work. Im just trying to help drivers without having them lose money. This idea had little to no effort involved and its super simple to. You drivers complain about fares and such but dont do shit about it or dont even try to do anything and any solution that comes your way, you perceive as stupid.

I complain about fares too but at least im trying to do something to change that.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

You guys on here complain and complain but dont do anything or even try something that might work. Even if the chance is slim, you wint give it a try and think its stupid. My idea requires barely any effort and you dont lose shit.

If you hate Uber so much than do something about it! Whether its small or big than just do it. If it has a chance to possiblt make your driving experience better than do it. Dont go around and saying how stupud this is or how stupid that is. Man the f up and take action.

I dont even drive uber anymore so i could care less if Uber lowers the fare to .40 cents a mile. I just want to help you guys out because i understand how it is being an Uber driver but it seems like yall be acting too funny. When someone tries to help , dont go around saying that person is stupid. I have seen a couple of Uber CSRs that join this forum after they quit just to help yall out but yall have to go and act a ***** and scare them off. Its no wonder why Uber takes advantage of you guys.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Like i said, if it doesnt work than it doesnt work. Im just trying to help drivers without having them lose money. This idea had little to no effort involved and its super simple to. You drivers complain about fares and such but dont do shit about it or dont even try to do anything and any solution that comes your way, you perceive as stupid.
> 
> I complain about fares too but at least im trying to do something to change that.


It's concerning, though, because even if the riders don't send a complaint email they can (and probably will) tank your rating. Unless yours is high enough and you have enough rides that a few low ratings won't budge your overall.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If the gas prices were higher you would have more arm 2 fight for a higher pay, but we fit gas at 2:50 a gallon instead of 5 or 4 $5 I don't even see it is reasonable.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Im just trying to help us drivers out with a possibly great solution.


Bad solution. If you drive, you don't purposely give out shitty service. While pax have many problems, the strike is with Uber not the cheapskates. Deal with them by them needing to pay on surge, get better car service ie. Select or they can use lyft or take their own car.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> I have broached subject ( strike) with many pax and overwhelmingly are using words like "makes no sense" dumb and not going to affect any change! Seems to me the pax are right on point


pax are not even aware of the gravity of drivers situation. pax think that we are happy because of uber's deceptive marketing. pax think we make 95,000 a year. of coarse we wouldn't strike if that were true. pax do not know the true rates .pax don't know shit. they don't know that we are tired of uber's threats of deactivation. pax think tip is included. and you're taking their word to see if we will make a change? see this is why we are doing it. to bring awareness to the reality of true conditions driving for uber. and do you really think that this is the end? one strike and we give up. you are wrong because we know something that pax don't know...uber does not drive uber, we drive uber. we will demand change. oh and do me a favor, when you pick up pax at 4x the surge ask pax how they're doing.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> pax are not even aware of the gravity of drivers situation. pax think that we are happy because of uber's deceptive marketing. pax think we make 95,000 a year. of coarse we wouldn't strike if that were true. pax do not know the true rates .pax don't know shit. they don't know that we are tired of uber's threats of deactivation. pax think tip is included. and you're taking their word to see if we will make a change? see this is why we are doing it. to bring awareness to the reality of true conditions driving for uber. and do you really think that this is the end? one strike and we give up. you are wrong because we know something that pax don't know...uber does not drive uber, we drive uber. we will demand change. oh and do me a favor, when you pick up pax at 4x the surge ask pax how they're doing.


Let me tell you something since you don't know a whole lot based on your assumptions of knowing what was discussed between myself and pax, don't do that. You sound like an imbecile. And for the record smart guy, they were informed of all your issues with Uber. 
What kind of idiot would ask someone's opinion on a subject knowing they didn't know all sides of the issue?

Maybe someone who assumes shit!!!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> Let me tell you something since you don't know a whole lot based on your assumptions of knowing what was discussed between myself and pax, don't do that. You sound like an imbecile. And for the record smart guy, they were informed of all your issues with Uber.
> What kind of idiot would ask someone's opinion on a subject knowing they didn't know all sides of the issue?
> 
> Maybe someone who assumes shit!!!


ok keep telling yourself that pax knows. you really think pax are concerned with and have knowledge about the commission increase or the srf hike or the no fee for cancellations? some drivers don't even know because of ignorance and believe uber's lies too. just like you.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> ok keep telling yourself that pax knows. you really think pax are concerned with and have knowledge about the commission increase or the srf hike or the no fee for cancellations? some drivers don't even know because of ignorance and believe uber's lies too. just like you.


The only person lying is your sorry a#$ because if you look at how you talk it is very apparent that you are way over your head!! Go back to the kiddie section and look for another job


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pubsber, did you find a single person who thinks your plan is a good idea?

Btw listen to what thehappytypist is telling you. She's a long time Uber CSR.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> I have broached subject ( strike) with many pax and overwhelmingly are using words like "makes no sense" dumb and not going to affect any change! Seems to me the pax are right on point


Why would you even bring that up with passengers? That inquiry aside, of course riders are against it because they would start having to pay the real costs of hired transportation.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

You know there are other ride sharing services right??!! Uber raises rates, like any other consumer in any service oriented business, they will spend their money at lyft or the one that is on the east coast that is going with aa new model for ride sharing that will make uber/lyft fees like taxi cab rates!!


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Pubsber, did you find a single person who thinks your plan is a good idea?
> 
> Btw listen to what thehappytypist is telling you. She's a long time Uber CSR.


Let me ask you a question honestly, whether you agree or not I will accept your answer but I just want an honest answer.

Do you think my idea is better than doing nothing (Dont take the upcoming strike into account)?

Do you think there is at least a slim chance of it possibly working?

Look at it from a business standpoint. My idea is kinda what Google trys to prevent. Google keep their employees happy to increase productivity because they know if they tried to screw over their employees than their employees will not perform so good. They know this and this is pratically the same concept but in reverse.

Not just Google but many very successful companies know that happy workers increases productivity.

Thehappytypist may have been a long term CSR but I have been a long term Uber driver. Lets just say I was probably the first or second generation of drivers to provide Uber services in San Diego so I know the in and outs of the Uber game. Not quite sure how long Uber has been in San Diego but I know its around 4-5 years ago


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Bad solution. If you drive, you don't purposely give out shitty service. While pax have many problems, the strike is with Uber not the cheapskates. Deal with them by them needing to pay on surge, get better car service ie. Select or they can use lyft or take their own car.


As i have mentioned numerous times. You dont have to intentionally provide bad service. Just wait til you reveieve a complaint from Uber because you will eventually get a complaint even if youve been on your best behavior.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> Let me tell you something since you don't know a whole lot based on your assumptions of knowing what was discussed between myself and pax, don't do that. You sound like an imbecile. And for the record smart guy, they were informed of all your issues with Uber.
> What kind of idiot would ask someone's opinion on a subject knowing they didn't know all sides of the issue?
> 
> Maybe someone who assumes shit!!!


You are a newbie that sounds like you are on uber's side. What could the pax possibly know that irks us veterans? You telling them won't do it because you might not think there is any issue. Why don't you start asking each pax what the cost is for them and what the srf is and the increase this week. Almost all won't have a clue.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> You know there are other ride sharing services right??!! Uber raises rates, like any other consumer in any service oriented business, they will spend their money at lyft or the one that is on the east coast that is going with aa new model for ride sharing that will make uber/lyft fees like taxi cab rates!!


What's it like to work for Uber?? Do you get free knee pads for all the ass kissing that you do??

You just another newb, who just joined the forums to to talk shit about strike. Well good for you! You have accomplished ...NOTHING!!

Now run along, back to your uncle Travis. Don't forget to tell him we said "Hi".


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You are a newbie that sounds like you are on uber's side. What could the pax possibly know that irks us veterans? You telling them won't do it because you might not think there is any issue. Why don't you start asking each pax what the cost is for them and what the srf is and the increase this week. Almost all won't have a clue.


lol yeah maybe but at least im not crying about a job that I can step away from and find other employment,NO I sit here and bio


KGB7 said:


> What's it like to work for Uber?? Do you get free knee pads for all the ass kissing that you do??
> 
> You just another newb, who just joined the forums to to talk shit about strike. Well good for you! You have accomplished ...NOTHING!!
> 
> Now run along, back to your uncle Travis. Don't forget to tell him we said "Hi".


Before I go let me give you some wipes you sniffling whining boy!!! Don't like the Uber way .....LEAVE ,here ill call walmart near your house and tell them I have a Cart collector who needs to work by himself!!! Bye Bye crying girl lmao


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> lol yeah maybe but at least im not crying about a job that I can step away from and find other employment,NO I sit here and bio
> 
> Before I go let me give you some wipes you sniffling whining boy!!! Don't like the Uber way .....LEAVE ,here ill call walmart near your house and tell them I have a Cart collector who needs to work by himself!!! Bye Bye crying girl lmao


And another Uber troll reveals its face. Bravo!

You butt munchers are just making it too easy for us.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

Here is another idea concerning our interactions with our passengers that may help out in the fight drivers have with Uber for better rates...

How about we drivers be nice to the passengers and educate them to the actual plight of the driver (tactfully dispel the myth that Uber drivers make mega $$ (maybe go so far as to have printed handouts showing expenses etc...tax info...maybe even a pay stub etc...showing the relatively small amounts to be made driving)....

Of course the passenger may then ask...

" if it's so bad why are you still Ubering?"

To which you may reply...

Well, I can easily schedule working my first two jobs to help me pay for my parents (or baby's) medical bills and cover SOME of my basic necessities but in the little spare time I have between my first two jobs and sleeping 3 hours a night, Uber IS flexible enough in scheduling that I can sometimes work enough to earn enough for a 99 cent cheesburger for me and my puppy....

Actually he (or she) keeps me warm at night since sometimes since paying the electric bill is a little iffy at times...Matter of fact, I'm hoping that one day I can earn enough in tips that I can actually turn that on again but....

Oh sorry was that out loud?...that's my issue...sorry to have burdeoned you with that... 

Well, So thats why I just keep on soldering on ubering (seem choked up) to make a little food money after expenses for me and my puppy (point at pic in car)...Sniff sniff

Hey (now compose yourself) , you know it would really help out alot if you could maybe take a minute and ask Uber in a comment (hand phone ready to put comment in or maybe have them sign a petition) to take a little less from us drivers while still keeping rates low for you riders...I mean gosh they take like 25% out of our pay and they basically have an app and computer that does all the work... could you help me and puppy please? (hand pax petition to sign and or tablet to comment to uber at this time)....

Maybe even say you will end the app a little early (or hand them a water at the end of the trip) to help the rider even more and ask for a 5 star rating as they put in the comment for uber to help drivers...

(look with sad eyes...maybe a pic of a puppy and kitty looking cute yet sad too (one for cat people and one for dog person....great conversation starter and work up into the "talk" above)...Heck maybe even a pic of a baby and / or parents too. 

Basically you need to seem nice, financially troubled, hard working, caring, etc...win the pax over and hopefully they will be putty in your hands...And if you gave an oscar worthy performance maybe they'll tip you too! ;-)

How could a pax possibly resist that?

So what do you all think?...Any Hollywood hopefuls out there?

Andy


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Okay so whether this strike works or not there will still be drivers driving during the strike either due to thinking they will make more money since some drivers are on strike or they have no knowledge of the strike. I have sort of solution that may be entertaining to consider.
> 
> So we all know that there are many drivers who cant afford to not work during a strike or who wont quit driving because they need the income. Ive come up with a solution to possibly negate that problem while sending a message to Uber for them to treat us drivers more appropriately.
> 
> ...


Well...you've articulated an idea. And I can tell you are passionate about sending UBER a message, but I think this idea is not a good approach.

This upcoming boycott is not likely to have much impact, but it is worthwhile because it will likely lead to further efforts.

Ultimately I think some sort of collective bargaining will prevail. This weekend's boycott is a good start.

I've already commented, to get results, it will require a massive campaign. And that means a lot of money. A grassroots movement without funding is laudable, but will not bear much fruit. Sorry.

I support the October UBER revolution.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

roman ron said to leave. lol. a strike is not effective if we leave. the point of a strike is to stand up, rise up and fight back. we are not fighting for our own benefit but for every uber driver that is getting screwed. if every driver that gets screwed quits there will be no uber. uber does not drive uber, we drive uber. On friday at 5 pm we will unite against uber and hit uber back in solidarity. you can drive if you want. but there's nothing you can do to stop the inevitable. uber off!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*

*We need to call the attention of all new drivers.
*
*No Drivers = No Uber*


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

*These are the points that we would like to get:*

*$7.00 minimum local ride,

*$1.75 per mile

*$0.45 per min.

*At least $2.25 to start the ride

*Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings.

* Add Tipping option - Tipping is not UBER's business.

*Uber commission/referral charge to be only 2% to UBER or others.

*Out of State ride to be charged as round trip.

*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.

* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.

*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.

*Cancellation fee $7.00

*Extra stops $7.00 each.

*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats/small pets. *No cows/pigs/snakes.

*Picture of pax should show on request.

Current rates are not acceptable at All. Otherwise *NO drivers.*


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*
> 
> *We need to call the attention of all new drivers.
> *
> *No Drivers = No Uber*


No fake rides. UBER DRIVERS DO NOT EAT THEIR OWN


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No fake rides. UBER DRIVERS DO NOT EAT THEIR OWN


What he said.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Since they dont care about their drivers than we trick uber into thinking we dont care about their pax. If mass complaints are sent from pax saying how the service was bad than Uber will be scared that they will lose their customer base. The keyword here is TRICK because really, each driver only has to so it once.
> 
> No drawbacks, no one loses money and everyone keeps their jobs. It doesnt hurt to try. Theres nothing to lose and it takes very little effort.


I applaud your efforts, but there are too many conflicting variables to make this happen. Drivers work different days, times, or take off the week for week-ends only, etc. For these 'mass complaints' to be effective, drivers would have to be willing to piss off a rider on purpose and something I'm not willing to do. Say I have a nice pax and now's the time for these 'mass complaints' to come in.... why would I want to piss off my nice pax? There are too many asshole pax' out there and they do enough complaining! Why make more? Then we get de-activated or get our hands slapped with an email. Then those 1000 new drivers take our place.

If no one could commit to a strike, why would they commit to this? There would need to be 100,000 or more drivers to implement this just to make a dent in F-Ubers kingdom.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> *These are the points that we would like to get:*
> 
> *$7.00 minimum local ride,
> 
> ...


If that is what is being taken to Uber without consideration for individual markets then I AM OUT. May work for some markets but making demands like that on a national level shows just how out of touch some people are with the reality of the situation. Those demands are so high that Uber won't even take them seriously. 
You have my support in spirit but you will not have it in action. 
Instead I will continue what I have been doing and work until an hour before the Cubs games start and then log off and go home to enjoy the games. It may be seem small but it makes a point to Uber rates a to low get drivers on the road for certain events in certain markets. For those of you not familiar with the impact the Cubs are having in Chicago consider this-even suburban bars are reaching max capacity during the games.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> If that is what is being taken to Uber without consideration for individual markets then I AM OUT. May work for some markets but making demands like that on a national level shows just how out of touch some people are with the reality of the situation. Those demands are so high that Uber won't even take them seriously.
> You have my support in spirit but you will not have it in action.
> Instead I will continue what I have been doing and work until an hour before the Cubs games start and then log off and go home to enjoy the games. It may be seem small but it makes a point to Uber rates a to low get drivers on the road for certain events in certain markets. For those of you not familiar with the impact the Cubs are having in Chicago consider this-even suburban bars are reaching max capacity during the games.


no those are not the actual demands. fb page "uber freedom" has the demands and other info regarding strike and where drivers will meet to strike in person. 
also that's a good thing about the cubs because that will mean that there will be a lot of demand. you guys can have a huge impact in chicago. pax will complain. uber off!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> So we all know that there are many drivers who cant afford to not work during a strike or who wont quit driving because they need the income.


I won't be participating because you are all morons.

You assume it's income related when most of us just think you're idiots.

This isn't a job. You aren't employees. Go get a job if that's what you want.

Cry baby *****ing about a deal YOU accepted may fly in the cry baby parts of this nation, but here we either take the deal or we don't. You don't like the deal? Then DON'T take it, moron. You think drivers should make more? Start your own company, idiot!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Let me ask you a question honestly, whether you agree or not I will accept your answer but I just want an honest answer.
> 
> Do you think my idea is better than doing nothing (Dont take the upcoming strike into account)?
> 
> ...


Are you really that high? Dude, share that shit. Google employees compared to Uber drivers?!

Your skill sets, for a bad Uber driver are known by every 16 year old person anywhere. Either you SERVE your customer or you deliver nothing a minor can't.

STOP crying and START earning or get the **** out.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> no those are not the actual demands. fb page "uber freedom" has the demands and other info regarding strike and where drivers will meet to strike in person.
> also that's a good thing about the cubs because that will mean that there will be a lot of demand. you guys can have a huge impact in chicago. pax will complain. uber off!


Much more reasonable though I still think a market by market apprach is better. I still would like to know who is representing me to Uber in the Chicago market. I understand if you message instead posting. Due to my financial situation and the fact I have an unusual number of regular customers that I refuse to harm I will continue with my current work patterns during Cubs games that I believe help the cause in a different way without harming my regular customers.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Are you really that high? Dude, share that shit. Google employees compared to Uber drivers?!
> 
> Your skill sets, for a bad Uber driver are known by every 16 year old person anywhere. Either you SERVE your customer or you deliver nothing a minor can't.
> 
> STOP crying and START earning or get the **** out.


Cardinals lost, get ready for slow down in St Louis. I hope you enjoy driving all the Cubs fans about to come out the closet in St Louis.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1643738512552257


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jrboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1643738512552257


We have our signs ready!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Cardinals lost, get ready for slow down in St Louis. I hope you enjoy driving all the Cubs fans about to come out the closet in St Louis.


Awww, aren't you cute!

We still have Blues and Rams silly!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Drum rolling.
*Strike will start on Friday 5:00 PM*. 
If you do not want to participate - it is ok.

*No Drivers = No Uber *
**Let us know where you are going to be driving so we can send you pick up request. *How many do you want?* 10 or 20 request?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Drum rolling.
> *Strikes will start on Friday 5:00 PM*.
> If you do not want to participate - it is ok.
> 
> ...


This is how the thuggery begins. You don't agree with me? Then we'll be thugs. 1st step to forming a union, threats of retaliation.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> This is how the thuggery begins. You don't agree with me? Then we'll be thugs. 1st step to forming a union, threats of retaliation.


rather be a thug than a cupcake. with your i love uber signs. lmao


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207963678276242


MORE MEDIA COVERAGE ON FRIDAYS STRIKE. UBER OFF!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> We have our signs ready!


This shit is hilarious. What an Uber Moron. lol


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=963357783702938


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> This is how the thuggery begins. You don't agree with me? Then we'll be thugs. 1st step to forming a union, threats of retaliation.


It is not retaliation, it is cooperation.

You don't have to participate, you can drive around if you want. No problem for us. 
*No Drivers = No Uber*
*
Strike will start on Friday 5:00 PM.

*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> It is not retaliation, it is cooperation.
> 
> You don't have to participate, you can drive around if you want. No problem for us.
> *No Drivers = No Uber
> ...


Forced cooperation by attacking those who don't agree with loss of income tactics = Thuggery.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

*No Fake rides.*

*If you want to send fake requests - just send this text and then cancel quickly. DO NOT EAT YOUR OWN. DRIVERS ARE NOT THE ENEMY.*

Text:
*Uber strike to improve driver income and working conditions. *
*App-off 5pm Friday to 5pm Sunday. *
*Drive Lyft ok, but ONLY drive Uber if it surges ! *​


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Forced cooperation by attacking those who don't agree with loss of income tactics = Thuggery.


 forced to not accept tips= thuggery. telling pax to not tip us= thievery. "i love uber" signs = *****ery.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Youre betting on too much to happen. First you are betting that there will not be any drivers located near the pax, then you are betting that the Pax will get mad and swtich and download Lyft and use lyft forever. You then want the pax to just quit uber just becauase it takes to long. This scenario occurs all the time, alot of pax always had to wait 20 mins plus in some area.
> 
> Though not impossible, it is very difficult to achieve. Secondly, if this strike does not work than people who are on strike lose money so youre also betting your money and time. My idea is almost effortless and it doesnt hurt to try. If my idea doesnt work than it doesnt work, no harm done.


Almost effortless and totally useless! It's also starting to hurt hearing about it! Forget it there is no way you're going to get independent drivers to agree to do anything like that! Look at the response you're getting on here. Forget it please. The only way to motivate drivers is with money. Maybe you could get Lyft to finance your idea. Lyft could pay every uber driver $10 to send a text like your suggesting!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> After the taxi strke last week in Chicago I really have my doubts about this. All they did was create new customers for Uber.
> The strike won't work unless a critical mass of drivers strikes in each market. Judging by the number of new drivers in Chicago I'd say it is all but impossible that enough drivers know about the strike.
> The reality is that each market is different and has different needs due to variances in things like gas prices, insurance costs, and other things. Uber has shown they are far more likely to change market by market.
> What is the final list of demands?
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/curi...yist-to-represent-you-to-uber-lawmakers.40170


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> My idea cancels that out but also all drivers can keep their jobs and make money while sending a message to Uber. If my idea doest work than it doesnt work. There are no drawbacka from people losinf money or getting deactivated. My idea is just to trick uber into thinking a trend is happening with most drivers who will not provide good service until they are treated fairly but really, that is not the case.


This would be the electronic version of the "blue flu". This is not an endorsement of the idea, but it follows the same model as when cops and other essential city services that are not allowed to strike call in sick.

You can't prove it's a reaction to a labor-management dispute. It would be somewhat similar in this scenario, drivers consistently giving bad service as a way to indirectly address a labor-management dispute.

The only pitfall to this scheme, that would give Uber reasons to deactivate your driver account or in layman's terms fire your carcass and replace you with cheaper, more malleable input.


----------



## rjyerkes (Sep 24, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Dumb idea. Forcing surge is all that counts. Strike til it surges!
> 
> Pax are not the enemy.


EXACTLY!! PAX are the reason we exist...they are not the enemy!


----------



## rjyerkes (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't think that Uber was intended for people to live on.... I feel like it was intended for those of us who have decent cars and licenses to make some extra money. I happen to think it's brilliant and I am VERY thankful for it right now!!! I don't want to go to work even part-time (cause that's a schedule I might not be able to adhere to) because I cannot commit to any certain schedule. I log on when I am able and log off whenever I feel like it. JUST BECAUSE IT DOESN'T WORK FOR YOU DON'T TRY TO TAKE IT AWAY FROM EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> *No Fake rides.*
> 
> *If you want to send fake requests - just send this text and then cancel quickly. DO NOT EAT YOUR OWN. DRIVERS ARE NOT THE ENEMY.*
> 
> ...


we are not driving at all. go offline. full out strike. we need to let uber know we are real mutha fckn G's. lol something like that.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

rjyerkes said:


> I don't think that Uber was intended for people to live on.... I feel like it was intended for those of us who have decent cars and licenses to make some extra money. I happen to think it's brilliant and I am VERY thankful for it right now!!! I don't want to go to work even part-time (cause that's a schedule I might not be able to adhere to) because I cannot commit to any certain schedule. I log on when I am able and log off whenever I feel like it. JUST BECAUSE IT DOESN'T WORK FOR YOU DON'T TRY TO TAKE IT AWAY FROM EVERYONE!!!!


this strike is not for you drivers in portland. your market will stay the same so don't worry. the strike is for those markets nationwide that pay less than min wage. we get $1 per mile in la. zero base fare , 18 cents per minute. and our minimum trip is $2.40. we just want uber to pay what they are paying you $1.50 base fare, $1.55 per mile 30 cents per minute. must be nice. we just want to feel the same way about uber that you do.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

yes 


rjyerkes said:


> EXACTLY!! PAX are the reason we exist...they are not the enemy!


pax are the reason we exist and we are the reason uber exists. uber off!!!


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

rjyerkes said:


> I don't think that Uber was intended for people to live on.... I feel like it was intended for those of us who have decent cars and licenses to make some extra money. I happen to think it's brilliant and I am VERY thankful for it right now!!! I don't want to go to work even part-time (cause that's a schedule I might not be able to adhere to) because I cannot commit to any certain schedule. I log on when I am able and log off whenever I feel like it. JUST BECAUSE IT DOESN'T WORK FOR YOU DON'T TRY TO TAKE IT AWAY FROM EVERYONE!!!!


You may not think so, but a year ago Uber was pushing drivers (and according to another poster in this site is still pushing) into 4-year leases that take 80- hour weeks to pay and still be able to have a modicum of life.

So despite your observation, Uber disagrees with you. It wants as many cars out there with people busting their chops for a pittance working 15 hour days.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

rjyerkes said:


> EXACTLY!! PAX are the reason we exist...they are not the enemy!


You can say that about uber. Withoht Uber, uber drivers wont exist. Without Uber, pax wont exist but yet here we are


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Almost effortless and totally useless! It's also starting to hurt hearing about it! Forget it there is no way you're going to get independent drivers to agree to do anything like that! Look at the response you're getting on here. Forget it please. The only way to motivate drivers is with money. Maybe you could get Lyft to finance your idea. Lyft could pay every uber driver $10 to send a text like your suggesting!


Again, you drivers complain and want better accomodationa but refuse to do anything about it. At least im doing something rather than complain and hope everything will magically fall in place


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Are you really that high? Dude, share that shit. Google employees compared to Uber drivers?!
> 
> Your skill sets, for a bad Uber driver are known by every 16 year old person anywhere. Either you SERVE your customer or you deliver nothing a minor can't.
> 
> STOP crying and START earning or get the **** out.


Lol i havent ubered in awhile. You can continue to Uber and make at max $11 an hour. I aint got no time for that anymore. All im doing is trying to help other drivers out because i know some drivers cant afford to miss a day or two of not driver uber due to finacial obligations. But hey, if talking shit to someone who is just trying to help ia your cup of tea than feel free to keep disrespecting me. I promise i wont talk back because youre the 7th person in line to do this


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's my solution unique for me. I had a really good Thursday.This is what happened Friday and Saturday

Friday and Saturday

4:30 to 10:30 delivered chicken and waffles.

1 a.m. picked up passenger in Oakbrook drop him off in the loop

This is what happened Sunday

Sunday

4:30 to 8:30 delivered chicken and waffles.

11:30 picked up passenger in Oakbrook


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> You may not think so, but a year ago Uber was pushing drivers (and according to another poster in this site is still pushing) into 4-year leases that take 80- hour weeks to pay and still be able to have a modicum of life.
> 
> So despite your observation, Uber disagrees with you. It wants as many cars out there with people busting their chops for a pittance working 15 hour days.


Santander ended that deal. I heard a rumor they were a bit surprised Uber cut rates by 20% three times in one year in many markets. Defaults might have been higher than expected. Those practices were completely predatory.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

stuber said:


> Well...you've articulated an idea. And I can tell you are passionate about sending UBER a message, but I think this idea is not a good approach.
> 
> This upcoming boycott is not likely to have much impact, but it is worthwhile because it will likely lead to further efforts.
> 
> ...


If people who disagrees with me can be professional like you than i wouldnt have a problem with it. If youre going to disgree than please at least be civil and not just say " your idea is bad and you should feel bad" type of way. I m just trying to help. As ive said before, i dont even uber anymore. If you check my history, u can see i mentioned this a xouple times in the past month. Im just trying to help because ive been an uber driver for 3 years already. Joined at the end of 2011 so im no greenhorn.

Either way, thank for your reply. Even though you did not think my idea was goos enough, u were respectful.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> this strike is not for you drivers in portland. your market will stay the same so don't worry. the strike is for those markets nationwide that pay less than min wage. we get $1 per mile in la. zero base fare , 18 cents per minute. and our minimum trip is $2.40. we just want uber to pay what they are paying you $1.50 base fare, $1.55 per mile 30 cents per minute. must be nice. we just want to feel the same way about uber that you do.


Those rates in Portland are a hell of a lot better than you buck a mile, even that isn't a guarantee of sustainability. Certainly not given the great variety of cars on the road. Car repairs are likely to vary widely. rjyerkes isn't only benefitting from a market with higher rewards, he also is fortunate enough to drive very casually.

That said, the claims that Uber was never billed as more than a casual affair are false. I personally believe the model has always been suited toward the casual driver, that doesn't mean that is truly good for the economy or working class.

To suggest the walk off isn't for a driver in Portland, that is a huge error to make such statement. Every market started at Portland rates or better. It might be somewhat accurate to suggest that the walk off isn't for Rjyerkes sue to the assumption that as a very casual driver, he is better able to cherry pick when he drives. Being in a high return market should not exclude a driver In fact, such a market is most likely one that is not saturated yet. Such markets would be easier to disrupt (slow down) then mature, low return, saturated markets.

Couple thoughts: Rates are likely tiered across the nation in a way meant to lend stability to the structure of the system. It does that by creating dissent. Also, so very many driver are extremely casual, they do not participate in certain local regulations perhaps or avoid disclosing their activity to their personal insurer. That also is likely to create factions within the community of drivers. That is likely by design too.

In order to disrupt Uber, you need to provide some kind of organized structure for drivers who were drawn to Uber in the first place because it was completely (seemingly) lacking in formality. That is going to be tough.

The slow down is for everyone. It doesn't matter what a market pays today, because too many drivers have learned the hard way that whatever their market pays today, they have zero idea how long that will last despite investing their personal car and time to the cause.

This should also serve as encouragement to determine a way to regulate the number of drivers who would be driving at any given moment in a market that was both saturated with drivers and paying a high rate of return. In other words, how do you manage the cherry pickers when suddenly, they don't need to cherry pick anymore? That should be given some serious thought, just raising rates will not be sufficient if a market is flooded with drivers.

Good luck with your weekend JrBoy, whatever happens, this is only a beginning.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

And just for the record, im a BI (Business Intelligence) developer/Data analyst. I analyze big data for companies and provide solutions and consultations to improve financial and even employee moral in a company. So im no unexperienced individual who knows nothing on business pratices. Also having been an Uber driver since 2011, I know how uber works inside and out.

Im telling you guys that my solution may work. Even if chances are slim, it is a possiblity. I do urge everyone to rethink and process this. If this strike fails than what will happen next? People will continue to strike and lose money but what if Uber doesnt budge? The only people at loss are the ones on strike.

If you will not give my idea a chance than no worries but please just think this one through.

Its not about if its a good idea or not, its about trying


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jrboy said:


> forced to not accept tips= thuggery. telling pax to not tip us= thievery. "i love uber" signs = *****ery.


It's sad that you can't grasp that Uber doesn't tell people not to tip and you can't grasp that even if they did, people tip for exceptional service all the time.

Let me be loud and clear, tips are there, just not for the drivers that think they deserve them for existing and driving A to B with an attitude.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Those rates in Portland are a hell of a lot better than you buck a mile, even that isn't a guarantee of sustainability. Certainly not given the great variety of cars on the road. Car repairs are likely to vary widely. rjyerkes isn't only benefitting from a market with higher rewards, he also is fortunate enough to drive very casually.
> 
> That said, the claims that Uber was never billed as more than a casual affair are false. I personally believe the model has always been suited toward the casual driver, that doesn't mean that is truly good for the economy or working class.
> 
> ...


i'm just keeping it real, if i were making what he is making... $1.50 base fare. $1.55 per mile 30 cents per minute. a strike wouldn't make sense to me. i too would be happy. but you guys have to realize that that's not the case for most drivers. we really are making $1 a mile with $0 base fare. yeah, i said it, zero base fare. 
true that they should join the strike because uber will inevitably cut their rates, but it's really hard to convince drivers of that fact. uber's deceptive marketing is done well. portland drivers are welcome to join, but they probably won't. and my point is that if they choose not to they can't negate our effort because uber will need drivers in markets where drivers are affected by the rates. every driver could drive portland. so what. who's going to pick up the high demand in los angeles, dallas, chicago, dc, etc. where we are making less than minimum wage.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> And just for the record, im a BI (Business Intelligence) developer/Data analyst. I analyze big data for companies and provide solutions and consultations to improve financial and even employee moral in a company. So im no unexperienced individual who knows nothing on business pratices. Also having been an Uber driver since 2011, I know how uber works inside and out.
> 
> Im telling you guys that my solution may work. Even if chances are slim, it is a possiblity. I do urge everyone to rethink and process this. If this strike fails than what will happen next? People will continue to strike and lose money but what if Uber doesnt budge? The only people at loss are the ones on strike.
> 
> ...


what happens next you ask??? the strikes that follow will be strikes where drivers can work but still make an impact.for instance, if we see that we created a surge we can uber off at 10 pm on a friday when pax are calling for trips to the club. let it surge high go online and repeat when surge goes away. or we can strike locations. uber's hot spots. for instance in la that would be. dtla on mondays, santa monica on tues. long beach on wednesdays. etc. and we should strike colleges. they are always minimum trips anyway. $2.40 variety. In LA we already are getting the word out to strike USC. uber has a contract with USC. students get free rides. we can disrupt that contract. we are not playing. we must show uber that we don't play. uber needs to treat us as "partners" and not as slaves.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It's sad that you can't grasp that Uber doesn't tell people not to tip and you can't grasp that even if they did, people tip for exceptional service all the time.
> 
> Let me be loud and clear because I was fooled before, tips are there, just not for the drivers that think they deserve them for existing and driving A to B with an attitude.


THIS IS HOW GREAT UBER'S DECEPTION IS. WE MUST PUT A STOP TO IT. UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE UBER'S PUNK TOO. I KNOW I'M READY TO STAND AND FIGHT BACK. THE DAY HAS COME. THESE DRIVERS ARE THE DECEPTICONS. LOL. AUTOBOTS TRANSFORM!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Again, you drivers complain and want better accomodationa but refuse to do anything about it. At least im doing something rather than complain and hope everything will magically fall in place


Have you ever heard of a book called "Herding Cats"? That's what you are trying to do...herd cats.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> It's sad that you can't grasp that *Uber doesn't tell people not to tip *and you can't grasp that even if they did, people tip for exceptional service all the time.
> 
> Let me be loud and clear, tips are there, just not for the drivers that think they deserve them for existing and driving A to B with an attitude.


Uber is utterly duplicitous on the matter of tipping. There is NO room for debate on this subject.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i'm just keeping it real, if i were making what he is making... $1.50 base fare. $1.55 per mile 30 cents per minute. a strike wouldn't make sense to me. i too would be happy. but you guys have to realize that that's not the case for most drivers. we really are making $1 a mile with $0 base fare. yeah, i said it, zero base fare.
> true that they should join the strike because uber will inevitably cut their rates, but it's really hard to convince drivers of that fact. uber's deceptive marketing is done well. portland drivers are welcome to join, but they probably won't. and my point is that if they choose not to they can't negate our effort because uber will need drivers in markets where drivers are affected by the rates. every driver could drive portland. so what. who's going to pick up the high demand in los angeles, dallas, chicago, dc, etc. where we are making less than minimum wage.


Gotchya. The rates are tiered across the country for stability. Lots of people are being screwed to varying degrees which creates dissent, a lack of cohesion. It surely will take a lot more than just higher rates/mile, base rates. Such low rates makes the market noncompetitive. That is a good thing. The downside is that if Uber simply caved and raised their rates, everyone would be driving, all the time. The surge, love it or hate it is fundamental to this kind of scheme. No surge is designed to do just what the walk off is doing: shed drivers until more are needed. That is critical once a market is saturated with drivers.

How to the demonstrators suggest driver numbers should be modulated? reasonable 1x rates undermines the dynamic pricing system over the long run. Uber and Lyft's models look great from the pax's perspective, but they have serious concerns over the long haul if you are a driver. They are both designed to try to meet or exceed peak demand times. It is extremely hard to do that and still keep people making money during average hours.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Okay so whether this strike works or not there will still be drivers driving during the strike either due to thinking they will make more money since some drivers are on strike or they have no knowledge of the strike. I have sort of solution that may be entertaining to consider.
> 
> So we all know that there are many drivers who cant afford to not work during a strike or who wont quit driving because they need the income. Ive come up with a solution to possibly negate that problem while sending a message to Uber for them to treat us drivers more appropriately.
> 
> ...


Yes it's an option and only some drivers will be able to walk the line, but doable.
As for me when asked about the upcoming strike, I always begin with a diplomatic line that uber has lower it rates in order to gain market share which is simply business. But this practice may be very costly to uber and ultimately to you the pax. And this is the part where it's important to know how if you have pax attention or if they are making mindless conversation. If they are listening I simply explain that the lower rates have caused the better drivers with a much safer vehicle to abandon driving for uber and lower rates have indicated that only drivers with a cabbie mentality of take or leave it attitude are now filling the void. And I have made the decision to end driving for uber at the end of the year.
And if possible when idling along side a cab , point out the rate difference between X and a cab and that drivers are only asking half the rate of a cab and are only getting a third.
You are going to get those who are simply oblivious but there are a few who now have a better understanding and said they would gladly pay a little more to maintain a better driver.
Knowledge is power, Power is knowledge.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

For those who believe that this strike will have little or no impact, you may be quite right. Just consider this do think that uber in its infancy began without a hitch or a speed bump or two ?
Yes we will find out what works and what needs retooling and just like uber this cause will begin as a whisper has the ability to become a thunderous roar. No one wants to be an employee but simply a partner.
Please take the time to read the definition of "partner" and if a light does not turn on, then yes you are part of the problem.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Santander ended that deal. I heard a rumor they were a bit surprised Uber cut rates by 20% three times in one year in many markets. Defaults might have been higher than expected. Those practices were completely predatory.


But there are still quite a few drivers stuck in these leases who are trying to honor their agreements and working their butts off to meet Santander's usurious payment schedule.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

This is our competition? What business genius sees this kind of sign and decides that in order to get market share away from Taxis, he has to set up a system that is LESS THAN half the competition prices. 
This cab company in Indianapolis charges $2 per mile and forty cents a minute.








By contrast, Uber charges $0.95 a mile and $0.18 per minute with no extra passenger cost and a minimum of $2.65
Half the cost of a taxi.... less than half the cost. A LOT less than half the cost with 4 passengers.

I wonder what the cancel fee is for taxis?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> This is our competition? What business genius sees this kind of sign and decides that in order to get market share away from Taxis, he has to set up a system that is LESS THAN half the competition prices.
> This cab company in Indianapolis charges $2 per mile and forty cents a minute.
> View attachment 15782
> 
> ...


I read an article that said Taxi drivers make 15%-20% of their total collections. Perhaps it's that the highly regulated industry is overcharging so the fat cats can get fatter?

Who decided that it's OK to gouge airport passengers?

If the City had City Authorised Prices for hamburgers, they would be $20, and they would need a 20 person council getting six figures each to come to that decision. All hamburger joint owners or politician friends of course. For your own good. Because they know better than you how to run your business.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber is utterly duplicitous on the matter of tipping. There is room for debate on this subject.
> 
> View attachment 15765


Also from the official UberEats FAQ















For someone who prides himself in having his arguments supported with data, RamzFanz, you dropped the ball this time around. Uber actively discourages passengers from tipping.

I get questioned all the time about tipping to which a bunch of us reply "Tipping is not required, but you're welcome to."

You also forget that many people go cashless, so they felt reassured that the tip is included. Now that the metaphorical cat is out of the bag I get many times passengers wishing they had the tipping button. I laugh out off as it is not really their fault as I'm almost always carrying no cash. I tell them to write to Uber Support.

Personally, I think that tipping is an inefficient way to price labor. Think of having to haggle the price of every item on your cart at the supermarket checkout as an example. You wouldn't be able to accurately track the price of things.

The American labor market is somewhat unique as it relies heavily in many industries on tipping as a payment mechanism. The way to wean off the public from this requirement is a higher base salary (in our case the mileage and minute rates). I'm the meantime an easier tipping mechanism is sorely needed.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Who decided that it's OK to gouge airport passengers?


Ever buy anything at an airport? Familiar brands like Starbucks, McDonald's, Krispy Kreme all have a different price structure at the airport than they do a mere 5 miles away. Everyone is overcharged for Everything at the airport.

I think I may have had one of those city authorized price burgers at the airport, $19.99 special.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Everiuy anything at an airport? Familiar brands like Starbucks, McDonald's, Krispy Kreme all have a different price structure at the airport than they do a mere 5 miles away. Everyone is overcharged for Everything at the airport.
> 
> I think I may have had one of those city authorized price burgers at the airport, $19.99 special.


The reason the prices are higher at the airport is that the airport gets a fee from sales as well as from cab and transportation services into and out of the airport.

In fact most of the revenue at modern airports comes from retail and transport, instead of the coveted landing slots.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Gotchya. The rates are tiered across the country for stability. Lots of people are being screwed to varying degrees which creates dissent, a lack of cohesion. It surely will take a lot more than just higher rates/mile, base rates. Such low rates makes the market noncompetitive. That is a good thing. The downside is that if Uber simply caved and raised their rates, everyone would be driving, all the time. The surge, love it or hate it is fundamental to this kind of scheme. No surge is designed to do just what the walk off is doing: shed drivers until more are needed. That is critical once a market is saturated with drivers.
> 
> How to the demonstrators suggest driver numbers should be modulated? reasonable 1x rates undermines the dynamic pricing system over the long run. Uber and Lyft's models look great from the pax's perspective, but they have serious concerns over the long haul if you are a driver. They are both designed to try to meet or exceed peak demand times. It is extremely hard to do that and still keep people making money during average hours.


yes, that's why it is imperative that we strike now. uber off!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I read an article that said Taxi drivers make 15%-20% of their total collections. Perhaps it's that the highly regulated industry is overcharging so the fat cats can get fatter?
> 
> Who decided that it's OK to gouge airport passengers?
> 
> If the City had City Authorised Prices for hamburgers, they would be $20, and they would need a 20 person council getting six figures each to come to that decision. All hamburger joint owners or politician friends of course. For your own good. Because they know better than you how to run your business.


Taxi companies hold the burden of acquiring cars, maintaining and insuring them, they also have tons of fees. The contrast between taxi rates versus Uber rates is not uniform from market to market, nor moment to moment considering the reality of Uber's surge pricing protocol.

In new, developing markets, before a reasonable number of drivers is established, Uber seems to set rates at Standard taxi level rates. When they came to my town (this is still the case) their 1x price schedule puts them in the middle of the crowd compared to the taxi companies. Then, once they get a reasonable number of drivers, but are still far shy of a saturated market, (remember their goal is to have enough car to equal or exceed demand during peak hours) so,once they get their base, they start to allow the market to surge. Rates are already high for Uber standard rates, but the surge is capped. In my town, since Uber allowed the market to surge, it seems consistently capped at 3x.

Here is what 3x in my market looks like: $6 to start the trip. $5.25/mile, $0.75/minutes, $13 minimum. That is a bit pricey far more expensive, more than triple that of a taxi ride. In order to get the number of drivers in State College, Uber has had to entice drivers from all over central PA and the rest of the state too I suppose.

Once a market has a captive audience, they begin to trim the fat and cut rates. Rates are set at noncompetitive levels to discourage competition. Uber at heart may prove to be more of a Ponzi scheme than anything else. It is used as a traveling laboratory for studying human behavior (search:"God's View" for such an example). The ubiquitous nature of the app itself is worth a lot of money, it is used to leverage venture capital for the purpose of developing intellectual property which will later be patented and licensed at great profit. AN example of such behavior was their gutting of Carnegie Melon's robotics institute.

I love your following quote: "Perhaps it's that the highly regulated industry is overcharging so the fat cats can get fatter?"

The true genius and it is diabolical genius if you ask me, completely ruthless, is that Uber was able to transfer all the risk of car ownership onto the shoulders of the drivers themselves. That grand shift in burden allowed the so called "fat cats" to get far richer of the hides of the drivers in an profoundly new way. It is a brilliant twist if you give it some thought and completely unethical, antitrust behavior. UBer has no real operating cost relative to the cost of any new additional vehicle minus their liability concerns and minimal CSR support.

What Uber is doing is a fleecing of another kind. As a driver in St Louis, you are an example of being in the right place at the right time. It should be interesting to see how your city plays out. Travis is just as happy to take his cut from 500 or 5,000 St Louis drivers, he doesn't need to make a killing off of his passengers, or any profit for that matter, because he leverages what Uber does in other ventures. Drivers eventually be damned.

RamzFanz, if you somehow believe you as an Uber driver are exempt from the stereotypical portrait of the fat cat, rich getting richer scenario at the expense of the schmuck driver, you are in for a rude awakening. Be cool, if you can't be cool in your reply, don't bother or hold off until you can be. The fact is that if the taxi industry's drivers are the victims of over an over regulated Old Boys network, the majority of TNC drivers are equally exploited by a virtually unregulated industry where still, a select few do nothing but profit.

Earnings are not uniform, not everyone is getting screwed to the same degree, some are permitted fabulous profit for short term gains....... That is a page out of an old playbook, it is nothing new, it is intended to create dissent among the workforce.

I have hear you mention........ What was an unreasonable rate to work at? You may have mentioned $1/mile or $0.80/mile...... Regardless, it is a continuum, Those making bank suddenly find themselves at odds with their own fellow drivers in other cities who are simply farther down what turns out to be inexplicably the same road in the eyes of those still on their honeymoon.

The proof is in the pudding RamzFanz, I wouldn't doubt you are making bank where you are. That fact may be keeping you from cultivating more empathy for drivers working where the money has been taken away. Is there a possibility the structure you are working in is pitting you against other drivers? Why should someone in St Louis care that an Cincinnati driver may be expected to drive at $0.70/mile (I think it is .65 actually)?

You are working for a modern day robber baron.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> For someone who prides himself in having his arguments supported with data, RamzFanz, you dropped the ball this time around. Uber actively discourages passengers from tipping.


Sure, I agree they discourage tipping and that there should be a tip button. I was just clarifying that they don't prevent or "ban" tipping like some repeat over and over on here.

The good news is that it can be overcome if you try.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Have you ever heard of a book called "Herding Cats"? That's what you are trying to do...herd cats.


But I have a magic wand.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The best thing you can do is follow through with the protest and log off. Uber's main selling point is convenience and reliability of the network of drivers....once you've created a disruption of service then doubt creeps into everyone's mind about the sustainability of the network....then questions start arising on Uber and it's business model.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Taxi companies hold the burden of acquiring cars, maintaining and insuring them, they also have tons of fees. The contrast between taxi rates versus Uber rates is not uniform from market to market, nor moment to moment considering the reality of Uber's surge pricing protocol.
> 
> In new, developing markets, before a reasonable number of drivers is established, Uber seems to set rates at Standard taxi level rates. When they came to my town (this is still the case) their 1x price schedule puts them in the middle of the crowd compared to the taxi companies. Then, once they get a reasonable number of drivers, but are still far shy of a saturated market, (remember their goal is to have enough car to equal or exceed demand during peak hours) so,once they get their base, they start to allow the market to surge. Rates are already high for Uber standard rates, but the surge is capped. In my town, since Uber allowed the market to surge, it seems consistently capped at 3x.
> 
> ...


Can I have the readers digest version?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can I have the readers digest version?


In other words Ubers low rates are subsidized by its drivers because they endure the burden of operating costs, yet the general public doesn't understand because they're in love with the low rates and accessibility.
Some drivers think they're doing OK because they're only driving to make a few extra hundred dollars or so compared to the full time operator stuck in a lease that's barely getting by. So the part time beer money driver doesn't see what's wrong and the full time driver has animosity towards everyone else. Yet in all everyone is fooled by thinking UberX is their own "business" because it would be a blow to the ego if you told them the truth how they are obligated to follow the rates and policies Uber dictates.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

strike hasn't even started on west coast and it's already surging over here.. and high demand starts at about 10 pm. lmao. this is gonna be great!!! uber the hell off!!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We'll claim the surge is us even if it is just regular Friday rush hour


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Okay so whether this strike works or not there will still be drivers driving during the strike either due to thinking they will make more money since some drivers are on strike or they have no knowledge of the strike. I have sort of solution that may be entertaining to consider.
> 
> So we all know that there are many drivers who cant afford to not work during a strike or who wont quit driving because they need the income. Ive come up with a solution to possibly negate that problem while sending a message to Uber for them to treat us drivers more appropriately.
> 
> ...





jrboy said:


> the reason i asked that question is because this is how you know that we can have an impact without having all drivers on board for the strike. i often get 15 minute pings too (sometimes more). i always cancel. that means that the next driver has to drive further let's say 18 minutes. now let's say that one driver is on strike, this means that a driver further away has to pick up 21 minutes away. one more diver on strike can make the pick up 25 minutes away.....
> see, we don't need all drivers. uber is supposed to be fast and reliable. people need to get to work. people want to get home. uber will lose if pax has to download lyft app.





Pubsber said:


> Okay so whether this strike works or not there will still be drivers driving during the strike either due to thinking they will make more money since some drivers are on strike or they have no knowledge of the strike. I have sort of solution that may be entertaining to consider.
> 
> So we all know that there are many drivers who cant afford to not work during a strike or who wont quit driving because they need the income. Ive come up with a solution to possibly negate that problem while sending a message to Uber for them to treat us drivers more appropriately.
> 
> ...


guys talking about strikes really need to listen up. Striking only works when you have a union and Legal Empowerment, without that you are impotent and shooting yourself in the foot --you've got to find another way . striking ain't it --without a union and the legal empowerment it provides.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We are getting media coverage. That is the way the first round of this game is played - pubic awareness.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I worked Lyft's peak hours from midnight to four last night in our local version of Bourbon Street, not Nawlins, INDY.
Ubers all over the streets - stupid glowing signs, magnets on the door, feeling like a fracking idiot with my Lyft app waiting patiently while I watch people getting into taxis and Ubers.

$30 on the night.

That's it. And a group of drunk girls taking a Lyft referred to it as "We're ubering to you right now".....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> We are getting media coverage. That is the way the first round of this game is played - pubic awareness.


Media coverage.. word of mouth.. if there is a way to fight this, it would be the SAME way that Uber did to get this big.

UberPropaganda inspired the public to love Uber...
Uber's popularity encouraged law enforcement to look the other way until lawmakers turned it legal, with the help of UberLobiest. 
UberPropaganda continues the flood of drivers willing to drive at these rates.
Simple supply and demand.

Public loves getting rides cheaper than owning thier own car. Sharing our sob story might discourage them from driving for Uber, but telling them its too cheap and getting cheaper is why they are in your car in the first place.

The only possibility of a protest working, is telling other drivers about this forum and letting them know the true costs of driving for Uber. Maybe supply and demand will fix this.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I almost feel the strike is protesting the very definition of Uber-- the very reason Uber has been wildly successful. They are good at what they do. Think thats going to change? Thats why exposing thier lies and deception is the only way to fix this.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We need a student to write a thesis on this for their MBA. Maybe already has?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> We need a student to write a thesis on this for their MBA. Maybe already has?


I'm told there is a leading antitrust law scholar at the local law school who routinely cites Uber behavior as example of antitrust behavior. MBA programs are professional degrees, I'm not so sure how many MBA programs even require a thesis.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> We need a student to write a thesis on this for their MBA. Maybe already has?


Here is a piece from the perspective of an undergrad. It is interesting in that the needs and concerns of the driver are......? They don't exist apparently. this paper is stuck in the past in my mind in the sense that most seasoned, concerned Uber drivers share exactly the same fears and complaints as that of the taxi lobby. In my opinion, this paper is poor scholarship by omission, but that omission is important: The needs of the Uber driver themselves is often ignored or held subordinate.

*journals*.fcla.edu/FAU_UndergraduateLawJournal/*article*/.../81633
‎

This is interesting, but not from a school's journal as I hoped to find.
*http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...ulation_over_taxis_and_car_ride_services.html*


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Posner's article in Slate was well thought out, but I'm disappointed he didn't touch on the driver side of the Uber experience, and how low low low prices attract consumers, but force servitude on drivers, whom Uber considers easily replaced.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Posner's article in Slate was well thought out, but I'm disappointed he didn't touch on the driver side of the Uber experience, and how low low low prices attract consumers, but force servitude on drivers, whom Uber considers easily replaced.


That is a bit of a theme isn't it? -The fate of drivers as Uber matures. Very critical observation.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> Posner's article in Slate was well thought out, but I'm disappointed he didn't touch on the driver side of the Uber experience, and how low low low prices attract consumers, but force servitude on drivers, whom Uber considers easily replaced.


Servitude? Took a Lyft to the airport today. Driver came from 20 min at 6.30am. 32 year resident who makes $180/hr at his consulting job and just needs to get out the house. (I took his card and from our conversation it was clear he as telling the truth). Been driving for 2weeks. That is the way I am. A dilettante driver. Servitude is the wrong word.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Servitude? Took a Lyft to the airport today. Driver came from 20 min at 6.30am. 32 year resident who makes $180/hr at his consulting job and just needs to get out the house. (I took his card and from our conversation it was clear he as telling the truth). Been driving for 2weeks. That is the way I am. A dilettante driver. Servitude is the wrong word.


Taxi driving was often thought to be a way for a person to scratch out a living, for someone who might be an emigrant, a blue collared person, it has been a job a person does to work their way through grad school or who knows what.

The money was needed.

I'm sure plenty of Uber drivers fit that same bill. Just as many may be driving Uber in order to hang onto the car they bought but just couldn't quite afford. Many others driving are in search of a hobby which pays, gets them out of the house. Those are the most casual minded people, the people least likely to be too critical. To a degree. It is a screwy screwy biz. Clearly, the Uber model relies very much on the casual hobbyist ho can afford to quite selectively cherry pick his time in the car.

Servitude as a word is not ruled out. The reason for that is because the person counting on working hard and working to make a living pays the price of such a system. The ability of such a hobbyist has its own cost and that cost is reflected in the $/mile Uber charges pax when times are less than prime. The gearing of the TNCs to cater to the most casual driver, looking for a cheap thrill of chasing the surge, that pushes down the base 1x rate by which a full time driver, someone who actually needs to work for a living driving livery must accept and figure out how to survive on.

It is the kind of person able to cherry pick in their choice cars, a few hours a week who also fit the most valued demographic of Uber riders too and mostly those people ride at highly discounted, noncompetitive prices. Those people are the people who are looked after and appeased by both Kalanick and I suppose potential regulators.

The drivers who must stay on the road and hump it out when business is slow and rates are low: screw them.

I could think of other words in addition to servitude if I had to.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> The drivers who must stay on the road and hump it out when business is slow and rates are low: screw them.


I'll let you look for the Inherent fallacy and condescension in that remark.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'll let you look for the Inherent fallacy and condescension in that remark.


Those who actually need the work in order to make a living pay carry the burden of a system which rewards people who already have money and who can afford to do nothing but cherry pick.

A person can not make an actual living simply cherry picking. In order to create real contrast, in order to make the surge acceptable, the base rates need to be quite low. That is the working rate, the rate which must be endured it a person is trying to make a living with it. It is very much a screw you attitude.

That is very much implied within the system whether they openly say it or not. Someone still needs to work when the money is shit and it is the desperate who work it.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Driver came from 20 min at 6.30am. 32 year resident who makes $180/hr at his consulting job and just needs to get out the house.


Yes, you've hit the nail on the head, the exact top of the parabola, the most common of all Uber drivers is a guy that makes $360k at his "real" job and just ride shares for the fun of it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Show me the graph of drivers household income. Oh right,* we didn't bother to do the research. *


----------

